# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Unos amigos míos de la sierra de Huelva.

## frfmfrfm

Dando una vuelta por la sierra de Aracena Huelva encontré unos amigos que en estos días son la estrella de la Navidad, es una pena pero es así.
No voy a decir que son los jamones mejores del mundo pero si uno de los mejores, Pata negra.









Un saludo, espero que os guste.

----------


## ben-amar

Esos tambien son amigos mios, yo los quiero un monton  :Stick Out Tongue: 
¡¡que si me gustan!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Comizo

Los amigos de mis amigos..., son mis amigos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Esos están lo propio para ir avisando al matarife...  :Big Grin: 


Fuente: http://villanuevadelaserena.galeon.com/matanza.html

----------


## frfmfrfm

F. Lázaro no te da pena de nosotros, con el hambre que tengo a 12,38 horas. Uno de esos con una buena viena y su cervecita. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## FEDE

De esos amigos, me gusta todo, como alguien dijo hasta los andares  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

A mí esos amigos que tenéis algunos me encantan.
No sé qué hacer para conocerlos, con un conocimiento profundo de ésos a los que se le ponen los cinco sentidos.
Hasta el punto que me los comería. Con conocimiento y buen vino, claro que mucho mejor en compañía.

----------

